# Maritool 5c collets



## 18w (Dec 22, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with 5c collets from Maritool? Hardinge are the absolute best but nearly twice the price. I don't want to deal with cheaper collets that do not come pre sprung. No point in having to fight getting the material into a collet. Ebay isn't a option with me. Too much of a crapshoot ending up with worn or damaged collets.

Thanks
Darrell


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 22, 2014)

As far as Maritool is concerned their products are the top of the heap IMHO. All of my ER 40 collets are from them. They are the only ones that have oversized ER 40s. You can't go wrong with these people. They manufactyure their products here in the USA.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 18w (Dec 22, 2014)

Bill, thank you for your response. I have heard nothing but positives as well so you have reenforced that. For all the satisfied customers singing their praises on the net, I haven't seen one comment on any other forum regarding the 5c collets though. Guess I will just order a few as a trial first.

Thanks again
Darrell


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 23, 2014)

I ordered square 5C collets from them today to use on my cutter grinder to hole HSS bits in 3/8 and 1/2/ We can compare notes. There is no doubt in my mind about the quality they will be.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 18w (Dec 23, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> I ordered square 5C collets from them today to use on my cutter grinder to hole HSS bits in 3/8 and 1/2/ We can compare notes. There is no doubt in my mind about the quality they will be.
> 
> "Billy G"



Thanks Bill, Sounds like a plan. I will be ordering some after the X-Mas rush.

Regards
Darrell


----------

